# boride abrasive stones for edge pro



## gic (Jan 22, 2013)

The OEM edge pro stones come from them apparently but as this review indicates, they actually sell some potentially even better stones that aren't part of the edge pro kits

http://www.makeitsharp.com/blog/?p=16.

The stones mentioned are very inexpensive from Boride of course and aluminum blanks are trivial to cut from stock available at, Home Depot for example, and I found they cost about a 1$ each if you cut them from a stock bar. The adhesive Ben dale uses is 3M super 77 but I suspect any good contact cement would work for gluing stones to blanks....

_But_ the minimum quantities Boride requires make it impossible for an average knife owner to deal with them. However, the nice folks at: www.moldshoptools.com agreed to stock (in 1/4 thickness so use a drill stop collar!) all of the ones listed in the review above and some others that I suggested they get. They aren't all listed on their web site yet but if you call Kristen at 231-947-2341 she can sell them to you now...

Anyway as soon as I start using them I will try to post a review of the ones I bought to replace the similar grit ones supplied with the Edge Pro


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for the post. i have a wicked edge on the way and once i use up the oem stones i'll probably pick these up as replacements.


----------



## brocken (Oct 2, 2016)

Sure would like an update on the Boride stones as I would like to buy some but there are so many to pick/choose from.


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy (Oct 3, 2016)

Not really worth the time nor effort. So many of the Boride stones are made for mold polishing and cut like a marshmallow. If you're serious about upgrading your stones look to Shaptons or Choseras. Or, if you want to go straight to top end, buy a few glass blanks and use 3M diamond films mounted on them. A world apart from those BS polishing tapes and will conquer the most difficult steels. 

Cheers,

Rick


----------

